# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] 1.4m Blue Verified Facebook Profile Page for Sale

## mhsujan

I am selling a 1.4m+ followers blue verified facebook profile page.

Page follower: 1.4m+

*Blue Badge Verified.
*You can change the page name.
*New profile page layout.

For more details and page insights, pm me.
WhatsApp: +8801836467940

----------

